# FS Misc Equipment and Tanks



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

50W heater - $5 pending

Hydor 7.5 W heater (NIB) - $10 pending

15W light 18" - $5 pending

20 gal w canopy, light, Whisper 20 HoB - $20 pending

All pending, if all are gone after today thread will close. I will put up more tanks after this thread closes


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump.
I'll be in Vancouver tomorrow if anyone would like something delivered.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll get the 7 gallon bowfront. If you can bring it over that would be great. 

Pm me


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

The fluval parts and 7 gal are pending. Dropped the price on a 20 gal, would really like to get rid of one.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Really good deal on the 20! If I wasn't downsizing I'd have jumped on this. BUMP for a nice deal


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump. Fluval parts and 7 gal gone.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

let me know if you are heading down to vancouver again 
i want the 20 gallon 
thanks


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Aww koodevil... I went out to Vancouver today and took it with me in case something like this happened. PM sending.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

is your heater submersible? if it is then i would love to get it off your hands.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi I'm interested in your 18" light  Can I use it with Aqua Glo/Flora Glo or Nutri Glo blubs?

18" 15W Nutri Grow Plant Bulb

Does all lighting systems fits these blubs? Thanks all.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

PM's sent, thanks for the interest


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone interested in the Elite airpump or Hydor mini heater can have me deliver them tomorrow afternoon to the Vancouver area.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll get the hydor heater if your heading to vancouver if its not sold yet..


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hydor Mini*

The heater's yours, just send me a phone number to reach you at and we can arrange delivery. I'll be in Vancouver in the afternoon/evening.
Dave


----------

